# New ringneckdove owner need some advice.



## ringneckD (Nov 13, 2009)

Well as the title says I need some advice on how to keep my ringneck(male) fit and healthy + his feathers. I feed him dove deluxe-grain and want some advice on what fruits and greens I can give him. I also give him vitamins for cagebirds in his water daily. He is doing fine and seems to be ok, its just that his feathers especially his wing-feathers are really worn out. Since he is new I havent been able to bath him. I have giving him the possibility but he is not interested. I thought maybe I should spray him with water, but should I use something in the water? He poop has sometimes but its maybe because he is new and scared etc. What signs of illness should I be looking for?

ringneckD


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

I own over 60 ringneck doves. This is what I do. 
A good dove food - feed store-
Grit - tell feed store for RN doves.
Clean water every day.
Brown whole wheat bread as a treat.
bath - use like a glass pie pan - with a 1/4 inch of water in it. Keep it in his cage most of the day. You will be able to tell when he uses it. If he does not use it. Waite a couple of days and try it again. Once he get's it. He will love to take a bath. Jim


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He poop has sometimes


What does that mean, he is not pooping alot?

Im not sure what you mean by his wings are worn out, can you see his feathers are tatterd? or he is weak in his wings? RN doves need grit as well, if you do not have it yet, you can get the hi cal grit by kaytee for cockatiels works fine. RN's do not like being the only lone dove....as the saying goes "lonesome dove".... you will want to get him a mate or companion. as far a bathing no need to for a few weeks, give him some time to settle in before blasting him with water, eventually he may bath on his own, or if he has a mate as bathing is a flock ritual and they seems to do it more in groups, but if you offer it he may try it oneday, just have to keep offering. sounds like all the rest is good...I have three doves and feed the harrison's high potency fine pellet, they came to me unthrifty, they have made a big improvment on the pellets. I still give treats like safflower and grated carrot and greens for variety.


----------



## ringneckD (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! Sorry for the bad english.. had to go to work and wrote that fast. He has watery droppings sometimes but other than that its fine, quite normal droppins really. Maybe he drinks to much water? Well what I meant with his wings were that his wings are very fluffy at the top, they look worn out to me, he is a naturally colored. I read somewhere on the net(maybe here) that one could use water with some other stuff and spray it on the bird so that it could preen its feathers and that the feathers would be kept in great shape. I am thinking about getting him a girl but the problem is that his former owner said that he was very aggressive towards females..(maybe taliban ringneck?). I have offered him grit but he isnt interested at all. I am even considering getting UV-lamps since here in SWE its very dark at this time of the year. Not many know much about ringnecks here btw.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Not many know much about ringnecks here btw.

well no need to get mad we do the best we can. they do need the grit, they eat it when they want, which is not everyday. hens will eat more as they need the calcium. the feather condition comes from good care and feed, not a spray, with time he will molt and if you are giving him what he needs will have nice feathers. but check for lice, still really do not know what you mean about them, if you could post a pic it would help. also next time your at the pet store perhaps you can look for a book on Rn's, sometimes you have to take initiative to get information if other people are not much help.


----------



## ringneckD (Nov 13, 2009)

Again sorry for the bad english.. wierd since I was the best in class.. I meant here in SWE there is not many who has good knowledge about ringnecks. I shall keep giving him grit as you said and dont spray stuff over him too.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Just because you offer and he doesn't want grit doesn't mean he doesn't want it. You need to have it out for him all the time. Haven't you ever heard you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. Well same goes for a bird. You can offer but they usually won't want it when you want them to have it. Keep the grit out for him 24/7 same for the water for his baths every couple of days. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ringneckD said:


> Again sorry for the bad english.. wierd since I was the best in class.. I meant here in SWE there is not many who has good knowledge about ringnecks. I shall keep giving him grit as you said and dont spray stuff over him too.


oh, thats ok, where is SWE? Im going to guess sounth west England?


----------



## ringneckD (Nov 13, 2009)

I never did say that I was going to get rid of the grid or that I wouldnt offer it to him anymore, I just said that he didnt seem to want since the same bowl has been untouched since 2 months back! I do have one question though, how hard is it to tame a RND if it was mistreated or not taken good care of before? I dont know anything about the former owner and dont say that he dindt take good care of him but who knows? SWE in sweden, but hey we do have the same weather hehe


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

My own personal opinion about taming a bird. A lot of Time and Patience. Its a lot easier if they are young but I wouldn't give up on an older bird, just more time and patience. Every bird is different, but if he was abused I would say it may take longer. I have two pet starlings, both hand raised from 2-3 days old. I don't know a bird out there that likes there wings touched. But my starling love being on my shoulder or my head. But don't dare touch my feathers. So you may never get cuddly with you bird, but I'm sure with time, you will both enjoy each others company. I misunderstood you about your grit. I thought you were offering him some and then taking it away. Great job in helping this bird. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ringneckD said:


> I never did say that I was going to get rid of the grid or that I wouldnt offer it to him anymore, I just said that he didnt seem to want since the same bowl has been untouched since 2 months back! I do have one question though, how hard is it to tame a RND if it was mistreated or not taken good care of before? I dont know anything about the former owner and dont say that he dindt take good care of him but who knows? SWE in sweden, but hey we do have the same weather hehe


oh dang, i was wrong. sounds like your doing everhing right. so good he is with you. if you need any thing please ask.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

ringneckD said:


> I do have one question though, how hard is it to tame a RND if it was mistreated or not taken good care of before?


It's very true that every bird is different, and one cannot predict the outcome, but I'll tell you my experience.

When I found my rescue dove Ahab, he was an adult bird with an old, badly healed wing fracture. He was completely 'wild' when he joined me four years ago. No wonder -- he'd clearly had a hard life, wasn't used to any handling at all.

At first, 'taming' him seemed hopeless. It was very, very slow and took a great deal of patience. I put his cage where he could watch me as much as possible (I'm an artist, and work at home). I gave him lots of time out of the cage, too, in areas where he couldn't hurt himself. Little by little, he got more used to being caught, when I'd put him back in his cage. 

Gradually, he would let me stroke his chest -- only that, not his back. I'd read somewhere that stroking the chest was easier for the bird to accept, perhaps because it's so very 'un-predator' like, and they could see what was coming. 

I found he like it when I'd sing to him soothingly (he's not very musically picky, happily!). 

Once he would let me stroke his chest and toes, I gradually began to touch his back. I would say it took a good two years before he really seemed at ease with that. 

Gradual, gradual, very patient and slow!

This December is our 4th anniversary together. Today, he expects to sit in my hand and be petted each morning and night. He prefers to sit in my left hand, and have his back stroked by my right hand -- the reverse still alarms him. It's all about familiar routine and feeling safe. He likes to sit very, very close to my face, too, facing me, and will reach over once in while and give my nose the gentlest peck. If I move him farther from my face he becomes anxious. But right up where he likes to be, he relaxes into a little soft snuggled-down blob.

I'm honored he trusts me so: we both worked so long toward this happy outcome, and I'm perfectly willing to sit with him till my left arm grows numb every evening!

Of course, as I say, one cannot predict, and birds seem particularly to call for unconditional love...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Forest said:


> It's very true that every bird is different, and one cannot predict the outcome, but I'll tell you my experience.
> 
> When I found my rescue dove Ahab, he was an adult bird with an old, badly healed wing fracture. He was completely 'wild' when he joined me four years ago. No wonder -- he'd clearly had a hard life, wasn't used to any handling at all.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is beautiful!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't really have a need to "tame" my doves....they are pretty easy going though, but do not like to be held... they have each other and I think that is fine. a lone dove though would benifit from the handling and beable to bond better. not sure how ringneckD is doing with his bird, would love to know...it was almost a month ago from his last post... are you still out there?...lol..


----------



## ringneckD (Nov 13, 2009)

Haha Im still out here! I know I havent been online for some time now but I do check the site regulary just didnt write anything. About my ringneck.. well he is showing a little progress. I can sit near his cage and he wont freak out the way he did in the beginning. I do catch him and hold him for a few minutes and then letting back in his cage. I try to do this every dag at the same time so that I can build his trust with me. I also try to give him treats but he just turns his back on me hehe. Ill post a picture of him soon so that you all can see what I mean about his shoulder feathers.. Dont know what to do about that though.

RingneckD


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like your bird was just not socialized and your method of gradually socializing him is just right! Only one of my RN's seems fond of handling. The others just submit to the inevitable! Try just pressing your finger to his chest and he should learn to step up. Might be some wing flapping but that's ok.


----------



## ringneckD (Nov 13, 2009)

Well he is showing some progress but d*¤# its slow.. well I did bought him a girl and all they do is fight all day and night, when I let them out! They have seperate cages so they wont hurt each other. Funny thing is that it seems like one week its the female that beats the crap out of the male and the other week its him beating her. Dont know what to do to make them like each other, even considering to take her back and get a new one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ringneckD said:


> Well he is showing some progress but d*¤# its slow.. well I did bought him a girl and all they do is fight all day and night, when I let them out! They have seperate cages so they wont hurt each other. Funny thing is that it seems like one week its the female that beats the crap out of the male and the other week its him beating her. Dont know what to do to make them like each other, even considering to take her back and get a new one.


you very well may need to do that. if having them in the same cage is your goal.


----------

